# Christmas songs?



## existenz (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi there!

I'm currently searching for some classical christmas opuses that could be performed in a church. The performer is a soprano (songs don't need to be made for a soprano though). 

I would be very grateful if you could recommed me some classical christmas pieces. Thanks!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi ... and welcome to the forum 

The first one that comes to mind (because it is a favorite) is
Cantique de Noel (O Holy Night) written by Adolphe Adam.

There are some lovely solos within Handel's Messiah:
He shall feed his flock (nice when sung by a contralto)

From JS Bach's Cantata #142 (To Us A Child Is Given)
"Now again upon thy birthday" ... wonderful with tenor or baritone. 

There are others that would be well suited for church presentations. Others are sure to chime in here. 
For


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello and welcome,

I agree with some of the solos from Handel's Messiah

Also Gustav Holst wrote "In the Bleak Midwinter"

And there is always "Ave Maria"

I am sure there will be other suggestions.


Margaret


----------



## existenz (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the great suggestions! Ave maria was propably the only piece that was already in the list. Gustav Holst's "In the Bleak Midwinter" fits like a glove to our intentions and more suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

While not classical, Scottish folk singer Sheena Wellington's version of the traditional song _Christ Child's Lullaby _almost makes even this Scrooge have stirrings of Chrsitmas spirit.

http://www.nigelgatherer.com/tunes/tab/tab1/ccl1.html


----------

